# Help needed for a Squeeky dog...



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Took the van out yesterday for the first time since getting back from Spain at Christmas. We decided to take Max (our Jack Russell) with us too. It was his first time out in the van and he is about 18 months old.

What a din. Squeek, Squeek, Squeek, Squeek, Squeek, Squeek, Squeek, Squeek, Squeek. He made more noise than the trolley I suffered at Tescos last week. We took his bed with him and tried it in all areas of the van, including up front. But no matter what we tried, he wouldn't shut up. I'm not sure if he was scared or just over excited, but after about 30 minutes we were well fed up with it and a bit stressed; a bit like when your babies wouldn't stop crying.

Anyway, we tried and tried and tried to put up with it and found that he made less noise sitting on Mrs. F's lap than anywhere else, but then he was in the way of the mirrors and kept fidgeting. Thanks Gawd we didn't take him to Spain with us.

Has anyone got any ideas how we might calm him down and get him settled?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Fego,

Had the dog actually been in the van before? with it not moving I mean.
If not I should try just taking him in there with you as often as possible get him used to being there. After hes used to being in the van then try starting it up and just letting the engine run for a while this will get him used to the nosie. Next try a short trip round the block. Then try a little further.See if this makes any difference.

You say he wasn't quite so noisy on your wifes lap could you put something of your wifes that has her scent on it in his bed and fit his bed between the 2 front seats anchor him on his lead to the seats. Does he travel ok in a car?

Jacquie


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Fego 
Hi 
First of all does he do the same in the car? 
If not then it is just the unusual enviroment. 
Do not give in to him and let him sit up front if this is not what you want or he will never settle anywhere else. 
Start by sitting with him on the drive for a short period of time with you both sat up front, maybe 2 or 3 mins for a start then longer periods of time and then with the engine running. 
Do this until he is quite happy sat in his bed. 
If he gets out and bothers you do not let him get away with it and firmly tell him NO and put him back in his bed. 
Once this is all ok just drive around the block making sure he is happy in his bed. 
Gradually go for longer trips until he is quite happy for a couple of hours at a time. 
All dog training is by repetition and praise. 
BUT they will learn a bad habit the first time you let them get away with it. 
Keep commands short and simple and always use the same word sit, down, stay, NO etc. 
When he does something right praise him when he does something wrong tell him NO and do not give him anything because the best reward for any dog is fuss. 
Hope this help 
JP


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

oop's great minds


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

How about a windup clock that ticks ? tplaced in the doggy bed the sound may sooth him


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Our dog Rusty used to squeak like that in the car, he is a Jack Russell cross Lancashire Heeler, must be a breed thing, anyway when we put him in the van no squeaks, he loves it, although because of his age and with only having 3 legs we dont take him so far just local, JP has hit the nail on the head, you can't go far wrong there, hope you get it sorted and the dog starts to enjoy your trips, Anne


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs in motorhome*

Hello

The first time Oscar travelling in the van he went bananas, running about, barking, yapping, whining - anything he could do to make a noise - he did it!

Needless to say after a couple of trips, he was not bothered.

He ould be whining because he is afraid. If you cuddle him etc, you are effectively saying "we are reassuring you because there is something to be frightened of". Try to ignore him, but certainly give him a few more goes, even if only for a 10 minute journey.

You might also want to just sit in the van with him.

Russell


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

hi our russel was the same,the we cured her by putting a leather bean bag between the driver and passenger seats. she is fine then i think its because she can see were we are going


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Fego,

We used to take our JR out to the van everytime we were out there, even if just putting something in or taking it out, Usually our dogs are only in a car if they are going out to the woods for a walk, so they all get really excited as soon as the engine is switched on, we find we have to stop just outside of town and let them have a short walk then they settle down and go to sleep for the rest of the trip or until they have to have a little comfort stop during a long trip. He is about 19 months old and is now quite happy to curl up on a blanket between the seats and sleep. Whe he was smaller he used to sleep on the dashboard in the sun when we were parked up, and sometimes when we were moving too :roll: 
They do settle down  
Tina


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Hi Tina

What a fab photo! I sincerely hope that Oscar does not try that. He has already climbed into the Luton in the past - how - I do not know, but getting him down was a work of art!

Russell


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Russell,

We have 4 assorted dogs all sizes, between them so far they have managed to get stuck in one of the underseat lockers, up in the luton and have decided that the loo is definatly not the place to stick their noses into! 
The JR called Busta is the baby and is definatly the most trouble :roll: his favorite trick if we are out of the van for any length of time is jumping on the horn to get our attention 8O and "singing" loudly for his mummy

Tina


----------

